# Waxing During 2WW?



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Im just in the first week of the dreaded 2WW and Hubby has surprised me with an overnight spa stay. The only problem is my bikini line has overgrown since the ET last week and I find waxing so painful   that Im not sure whether to take the risk, has anyone else been for waxing during the dreaded wait?

xx


----------



## Munster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, I haven't during the 2 ww but i had one just before egg collection and I was super sensitive! Can you not just shave and have a tidy up just to avoid the discomfort! X


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Munster,

Its not the pain Im worried about, more scared about freaking out the embies.  . Whenever I shave I end up with loads of ingrowing hairs  

Xx


----------



## Munster (Jan 27, 2013)

I am sure it won't have an affect on the embryo's, however if you are really worried check with your clinic. X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue bubble

You are fine to wax even when pg, it's generally only things that will enter your blood stream so massage oils, creams, Botox, tattooing etc that u can't have done.
I asked my friend about this the other day as she has her own beauty salon. She said the only reason some salons say no in first trimester is because if anything happened u may be looking for something to blame and think the waxing was the reason why.

She had waxing etc throughout her pregnancy and she now has a 6mth old baby boy 

Good luck to you xx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Im training at college to become beauty therapist. I agree with Bambi, im on my 2ww (ttc naturally) and just had my legs waxed. your most sensitive just before, during and just after your bleed. A girl on my course was having leg waxes up until her 12week scan! If you take a paracetamol before the treatment it will dull the pain slightly but bikini is painful no matter what time of the month, pregnant or not. I wouldn't advise a bikini wax, but ypu could try one strip and if its too painful ask for a different treatment. The spa might not do it anyway, depends on their policies xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

How about hair removal cream if you can't shave and want to avoid wax?


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all the advice, Ive booked a waxing for next week (2 days after 2ww), hopefully we'll get positive news and then I can relax at the spa.  

Would love to use hair removing cream but it has never worked on my hair  

Xx


----------

